# You can build a micro camper easy



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I built this one and it is nuhttps://youtu.be/H-kpu5xTomEmber 4 of 5 builds and here is the link


----------



## Ontogenesis (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I just joined and I plan on building a micro camper, this really helps a lot.


----------

